
Package thieves ambushed by an engineer's 'glitter bombs' not all real robbers - elijahparker
https://www-m.cnn.com/2018/12/22/us/glitter-bomb-creator-staged-video-footage-trnd/index.html
======
greenyoda
Extensive discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18734421](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18734421)

